# Your favorite painter.



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

Mine is 

Claude Monet.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Myself.

Here are some of my magnificent works:


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, did you do all this with Microsoft word??


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Salvador Dali. Here's _Premonition of Civil War_:


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Corot, Monet and Nolde. There are beautiful works from all of them.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Manet-Renoir-Monet-Sisley and Pissarru but my interest has been aroused by Herzeleide’s pic by Dali


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I very much like Dali, as well as several others I can't think of off the top of my head... I'm not as much into visual art as I could be.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I seem to favour the impressionists That's probably why I go for Ravel and Debussy.


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

Picasso, Klimt, Hopper, Miró, Kandinsky, Klee, ...


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Van Gogh, Picasso, Bruegel & Bosch.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

I like some Monet and Hopper, but I really need to do a lot more exploration.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Goya. Dore. Gallen-Kallela. Repin. To name a few.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Such a difficult question! I like so many artists!

I like the Surrealists: Dali, Magritte, Ernst. I also like modernists, like Kandinsky & Klee. The Fauves like Derain, Dufy & Mattisse were also great. Dutch painters like Rembrandt & Vermeer also appeal to me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh goodness - don't get me started. 

Yves Tanguy, William Bouguereau, John Singer Sargeant, Charles Burchfield. My taste in painting is as eclectic as my taste in music, except I don't go much farther back than the romantic period for paintings. I can't get very excited about pretentious contemporary painting.

I'm also very fond of genre illustrators (illustration is not a dirty word in my world), N. C. Wyeth, James Bama, Roger Dean, Michael Whelan, John Berkey. I was an illustrator for a number of years. I suppose I still am to a lesser degree.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I enjoy works by Renoir and Van Gogh but I actually enjoy modern art. I don't care for medieval or much renaissance art although I recognize that some great artists worked in those periods. I also enjoy modern scupture and one of my favorites is a work by Henry Moore which is located at the U. of Chicago at the site of the first atomic reaction. Another whose works are impressive in terms of size are some of the metal sculptures by Richard Serra and I have seen similar works outside of the Fort Worth Modern Art museum and on the grounds of the Orange County Performing Arts center in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the Impressionist like Monet, Pissarro, Degas, Manet, Sisley, Caillebotte, but I also like Picasso, El Greco, Van Gough, Michelangelo, and Rockwell.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI (May 10, 2009)

Impressionism is my mother.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

A fellow down the street named Moe. He painted the house a wonderful colour! 

Jim


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

First and foremost, I've always loved the Neoclassical painters (Ingres, David). Recently I've began to like the Fauves a lot more (Derain, Matisse) and I really like the works of the German Expressionists, mainly Kirchner (love his paintings of Berlin Streets). I also really like the Romantic works of the artists from the Hudson River School, especially Thomas Cole (Voyage of Life, The Course of Empire). I could go on for a while, but I guess I'll have to restrain myself.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not very knowledgable, but I like Renoir, Van Gogh, Monet and Goya especially.

I have a copy of this Renoir painting in the room where I have my stereo and cd's.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I dislike most of these modern painters mentioned. Like in music, I prefer pariods from late reneissance to early romanticism. With one exception: classical paintings in which every character, even if it's silly from historical/logical point of view, wear roman clothes (I remember painting with Lancelot looking like some antcient centurion) etc.

One of my favourites is Jan Matejko:


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Dali.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> I have a copy of this Renoir painting in the room where I have my stereo and cd's.


It's so delicate as to be almost unnoticeable, and yet the portrayal of those fingers resting lightly on the keys is a masterly statement in paint.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> It's so delicate as to be almost unnoticeable, and yet the portrayal of those fingers resting lightly on the keys is a masterly statement in paint.


Renoir made several slightly different paintings of the two girls at the piano, so he must have loved it himself. I'm not knowledgable enough to say anything intelligent about this stuff. I just LOVE this painting and Renoir's work in general.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Enigma by Gustave Dore. One of my favorites.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I really like this Monet painting....quite beautiful.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I also like this painting by Norman Rockwell. It offers a slice of an older America when sitting down for Thanksgiving was one of the many pleasures we had. Spending time with family is an important part of life and it's unfortunate that not many American families sit down for dinner at a table anymore.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

This one has been an inspiration for most of my life. Turner's _Norham Castle, Sunrise._


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I also like this painting by Norman Rockwell. It offers a slice of an older America when sitting down for Thanksgiving was one of the many pleasures we had. Spending time with family is an important part of life and it's unfortunate that not many American families sit down for dinner at a table anymore.


Rockwell was a master of illustration, no doubt about it. While I love a great deal of contemporary art, I hate it that contemporary art teaching has for so many decades suppressed illustration as some kind of black sheep of the visual arts, reducing it to a mere craft. For over 90% of art history, art and illustration were one and the same.

I have thought of doing the most beautiful painting I possibly can and hanging it backward in a frame, face to the wall, to make a statement about the mind set of contemporary art teaching-- but then I would become what I am protesting.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Weston said:


> For over 90% of art history, art and illustration were one and the same.


Amen to that. Here's an 'illustration' by that mere peddler of hack craftsmanship, JMW Turner:










And here's another:


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Favorite painter?

I couldn't even pick out my favorite *school* much less my favorite *painter.*

I may not know a whole lot about classical music, but -- for someone who's never formally studied it -- I've got good general knowledge of western painting from the Renaissance through the early 20th century. Comes from having looked at many, many, many thousands of different paintings (well, images of the paintings on the web).

My website's even dedicated to art. (The music I chose for it was the Bach cello suites.)

A favorite painter, no. Not even ten or twenty favorite painters. I love too many from too many different schools.

I do have a favorite century. That would be the 19th century. Before that art from a time period tended to be fairly similar. The entire 17th century is basically covered in the term "Baroque". The 18th century it's Rococo, Neoclassicism and Academic Art. But in the 19th century there's this sudden blossoming of a wide variety of different schools.

This expansion of many styles continued into the 20th century where -- in my opinion -- too many of them took a wrong turn. (Like what happened with some classical music.) But there isn't a 19th century school of painting that I don't like and some of them that I dearly love.

To list my (current) top ten favorite schools of painting in no particular order:

Hudson River School (Elgarian, you knew that was coming )
Impressionism
Post-Impressionism
Baroque (particularly the Dutch painters)
Expressionism 
Romantic
Rococco
Photorealism
Realism
American Western


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Weston said:


> Rockwell was a master of illustration, no doubt about it. While I love a great deal of contemporary art, I hate it that contemporary art teaching has for so many decades suppressed illustration as some kind of black sheep of the visual arts, reducing it to a mere craft. For over 90% of art history, art and illustration were one and the same.
> 
> I have thought of doing the most beautiful painting I possibly can and hanging it backward in a frame, face to the wall, to make a statement about the mind set of contemporary art teaching-- but then I would become what I am protesting.


I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm thankful I never had to take an art history class, because more chances than not, I would've dropped the class.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Like some of the people above, I also like Turner.

He actually went on sea voyages, to the Alps & Venice. These experiences inspired him to make the great drawings & paintings that he did. A musical equivalent to some of his paintings of ships at sea would have to be Mendelssohn's _Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave)._

Mention should also be made of Turner's less popular contemporary John Constable, who in complete contrast to Turner, never went abroad & concentrated on painting his native Suffolk. He was one of the first open-air painters, who would actually go out to the scene to make sketches which he later turned into paintings.

Both were masters at rendering the different atmospheres of weather. They are also two of my favourite painters. (Like some people above, I also have too many! It's easier to name the few I don't like, than the ones I like!)


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

It's probably obvious from my avatar that I really love Magritte. 
I also love Dali, Kandinsky, Klimt, De Lempicka, Munch..
And in a less serious note, Roy Lichtenstein is just amazing!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Hudson River School (Elgarian, you knew that was coming)


Yes of course. The Hodgson Rovers. I remember them well. A great football team.



Andre said:


> Mention should also be made of Turner's less popular contemporary John Constable


Constable was a magnificent, exploratory artist - by no means merely the depictor of those few famous English landscapes that find their way onto calendars and chocolate box tops. Towards the end of his life he devoted an enormous amount of time and effort to making a series of mezzotints, which represent a great high point of his artistic career but are far less known than his big oil paintings, etc. He usually started with an existing painting or sketch, but then as he worked in collaboration with his engraver, David Lucas, he developed the image so as to use the new medium more expressively. He drove Lucas crazy, requiring continual changes, never (of course) being satisfied, and yet together they produced one of the finest series of original prints of the 19th century. Nothing like them had ever been done before, and of course they proved a hopeless commercial failure for him.

Here are a couple of my favourites. This first one is _Stoke-by-Nayland_:










And another: _Spring_










I should add that what can't be seen in these images is the soft, velvety bloom and texture of the mezzotint surface that contributes a good deal to their physical 'presence'.


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

First off, I only like art that is highly representative, I don't like Impressionism. Thats jsut my opinion. As for names, I have always enjoyed Norman Rockwell as eariler discussed. I also like the style of Thomas Kinkaid. Other then that, not a big art buff.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Oh, and I very much like Magritte also. Rather like Dali and Escher in ways. I love it.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

vermeer, dali, degas, john martin

dj


----------



## mbib (May 20, 2009)

My favorite painter is Leonardo da vinci.


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm a huge Kandinsky fan, I had this as my background for the longest time. A lot of his painting was directly inspired by music: "Color is the keyboard, the eyes are the hammer, the soul is the piano with the strings".

Andy Warhol is fantastic, also.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Rogier van der Weyden


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

bdelykleon said:


> Rogier van der Weyden...


Agree. But since I adore Mozart my answer HAS to be Rafael (Santi) lol.

School of Athens. (Actually the real name is _Causarum Cognitio_)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Sanzio_01.jpg

It was overwhelming to see this in reality. Almost shockingly fantastic. Many years ago now...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Raffael_051.jpg

This is 'only' an ordinary painting, and not a whole wall, but it's BIG. And it's displayed so you are almost bound to say whoaw. And we did! Dresden in the fantastic rebuilt Zwinger. Dresden, once the barocque jewel of Europe, erased completely 13th feb. 1945.

http://mv.vatican.va/2_IT/pages/x-Pano/SDR/Visit_SDR_03.html

A little more 3d of 'School'...

This said I do not really understand art. l love some paintings but that isn't real understanding. I understand music, but I've got friends that really understand art. Like Margaret above. A work of art can bring them to extacy, much more than a good performance of Mozart/Beethoven/Wagner etc. That can never happen to me...


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Am not over impressed with most paint art but I do like Monet. I always associate him with Debussy


----------

